# Was macht eine IOException?



## 0black0 (16. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage:

Was macht eine IOException?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Dez 2008)

>Was macht eine IOException?

die macht gar nix....sie wird für gewöhnlich aber geworfen, wen IO-Fehler auftreten ;-)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Dez 2008)

1. geworfen werden
2. evtl. gefangen werden
3. dir um die Ohren fliegen, falls du die doch nicht fängst.


----------



## Spin (16. Dez 2008)

Kleine Anmerkung:


IO heißt : Input -Output.

Also Ausnahme für alle Einlese und Ausgabefehler.


----------



## FArt (17. Dez 2008)

... also im Prinzip das, was in der API Doku dazu steht:


> Signals that an I/O exception of some sort has occurred. This class is the general class of exceptions produced by failed or interrupted I/O operations.



http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/IOException.html


----------

